# Computer Monitor Question



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Close to a year ago I bought this 24" Samsung LED computer monitor. Model # S24A300B. My hard drive went out in my tower last month and apparently took the monitor out with it somehow. After buying a new tower, the monitor would not display anything (black screen) but the power light was on. 
I have since replaced it with a new monitor and was going to toss this one out, but wondered if it was salvageable or dumpster food. I lost the receipt or it would still be under warranty. Looking for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## songmanscott (Apr 8, 2011)

Heyeee - 

It is possible that your tower fried that monitor via the graphics card - it is now hazardous waste. You could take it in - but IF your new setup works - then it is goodbye to the old. WAS THERE a power surge???? That would account for a lot of damage. Is your setup on a protector? Best get it on one asap...

good luck!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Songmanscott. I kind of figured that was the case. No power surge but the hard drive went out and that was all she wrote. The new set up is fine I was just wondering if this was worth repairing or not. Thanks again.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Monitors are generally not worth the cost to repair...a throw away item. I've also had problems with Samsung monitors. Me and my organization have lost several due to the screen blacking out. And that is with perfectly good desktop boxes.


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

If it has other inputs, try those with a DVD player or other device...maybe just a bad input for the PC coming in.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I work with computers for a living. The one problem with the flat screens is that the backlight usually gives no warning its getting bad - the will just suddenly fail. Its best to replace it. While it could be repaired, the parts and labor is usually more than a new one

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

